# كيفيه صناعه نموذج لمحرك نفاث



## nimmmo3 (18 يوليو 2010)

:8:
كنت عاوز شرح مبسط لصناعه نموذج لمحرك نفاث بس يا ريت يكون بطريقه مبسطه وى عمليه
:73::73::73::73:
:11::11:


----------



## eng. thamer (22 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
تريد الحصول على شهاده الدكتوراه وأنت لم تكمل الاعداديه.
تصميم المحرك يحتاج منك الى دراسه نضريه المحرك التوربيني وكذلك دراسه تصميم كل جزء من أجزاء المحرك
تحياتي


----------



## nimmmo3 (24 يوليو 2010)

اولا الف شكر على الرد
ثانيا انا اعتقد انى فاهم نظريه عمل المحرك والمراحل 
بس لو ينفع تساعدنى فى موضوع تصميم كل جزء من اجزاء المحرك اكون شاكر لأفضالك
الف شكر مره تانيه


----------



## mafia_z8 (28 يوليو 2010)

تفضّل هذا موقع
http://www.junkyardjet.com/

وهذا أيضاً
http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-build-your-own-Jet-Engine/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWawfCO37Ps


----------



## nimmmo3 (28 يوليو 2010)

الف شكررررررررررررررررر بجد الف شكر


----------



## mafia_z8 (29 يوليو 2010)

حياك الله ولو


----------



## eng. thamer (29 يوليو 2010)

انا سعيد جدا بهذا الطموح وسأكون اسعد عندما أقدم لك اي معلومه ولكن لكي تكون بيننا لغه مشتركه فاني احتاج منك معرفه تحصيلك الدراسي وماذا تعرف عن محركات الطائرات؟
تحياتي


----------



## nimmmo3 (29 يوليو 2010)

انا لسه الترم التنانى نتجته مظهرتش بس التقدير حتى الان جيد جدا
وى اتدربت شهر فى مصر للطيران
وى تلات شهور فى شركه خاصه وى قرأت اكتر من كتاب بس اكتر واحد استفدت منه كتاب رولزرويس


----------



## wdelrasheed (7 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور على المجهههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههود


----------



## wdelrasheed (7 أغسطس 2010)

الففففففففففففففففففففففففف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ashli (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا*

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------

